# Were You or Are You Nervous About Moving Out of Your Parents' House?



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2018)

I still live with my parents, not by choice, but by necessity, as I currently cannot afford to live in my own place of residence.

Of course, I shall not be living with my parents, forever, but I shall admit that I am nervous about moving out of their house and getting my own place of residence, as I have lived with my parents for my entire life, thus far, which has led me to be comfortable and familiar with that idea. Moving out of their house and into my own house shall without question be the singular greatest change to occur in my life, as I shall no longer have them to assist me with anything with which I may require assistance.

Therefore, I wish to ask the other users of this forum about this subject, so that I shall have an idea of what to expect when I eventually have my own place of residence. Where you nervous about moving out of your parents house, and how easily did you adjust to your new living situation? For those of you who still live with your parents, are you nervous about moving into your own place of residence? How are you preparing yourself for that?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

I wasn't nervous because I was a sentient being able to take care of myself.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I wasn't nervous because I was a sentient being able to take care of myself.



That is not helpful to this discussion, so I have reported your post to the moderators.

This is supposed to be a _serious_ discussion, so I do not wish for people to waste time and server space with such meaningless posts as that one.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

That _was_ a serious post. 

When I was unable to take care of myself, I worried about living on my own.  When I learned how to do it, I didn't fear the world anymore because I was prepared for its challenges.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't see why anyone would be nervous living on there own. Maybe a little lonely if you totally live by yourself after living with others but not nervous.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> When I was unable to take care of myself, I worried about living on my own.  When I learned how to do it, I didn't fear the world anymore because I was prepared for its challenges.



I do nearly everything for myself, currently; I purchase and prepare my own food, I help with yardwork and housework, I maintain my own bedroom, I pay for all vehicular expenses, and I purchase my own luxuries; the only thing that I do not do is wash my own laundry, but I hope that that shall not be too difficult of a skill to master, and I cannot afford to pay for a rent or mortgage, which is the primary factor that has prevented me from having my own house.



Aphrodite said:


> I don't see why anyone would be nervous living on there own. Maybe a little lonely if you totally live by yourself after living with others but not nervous.



It will be a major change, and I have never liked change for as long as I have been alive; are you saying that I am abnormal for being nervous about moving out of my parents' house and into my own?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It will be a major change, and I have never liked change for as long as I have been alive; are you saying that I am abnormal for being nervous about moving out of my parents' house and into my own?



Tbh i dont think nervous is what you will be feeling. I think you might be feeling a little lonely or maybe homesick and you might be confusing it with nervousness.


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 8, 2018)

I had no problem moving out to my first apartment. Of course, I took my dog (a big shepard who patrolled the place at night) and still kept in close contact with my parents (Mom was a shopping buddy). I liked it.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 8, 2018)

Accept the possibility that all you are anxious over would actually be positive turns of events in your life. New independence, space, experiences, and power are all obtained from moving. Nervousness is normal but the benefits so vastly outweigh possible cons that it's considered a right of passage that every human being comes to do.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 8, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is not helpful to this discussion, so I have report your post to the moderators.
> 
> This is supposed to be a _serious_ discussion, so I do not wish for people to waste time and server space with such meaningless posts as that one.


The question you posed was if people were nervous to move out of their parents house. Mider said that he wasn’t because he was able to take care of himself. 

He answered your question and provided a reason as to why. From my view point his answer was serious as well.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 9, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do nearly everything for myself, currently; I purchase and prepare my own food, I help with yardwork and housework, I maintain my own bedroom, I pay for all vehicular expenses, and I purchase my own luxuries; the only thing that I do not do is wash my own laundry, but I hope that that shall not be too difficult of a skill to master, and I cannot afford to pay for a rent or mortgage, which is the primary factor that has prevented me from having my own house.



How can you not do your own laundry? If you're thinking about moving out, right now you should be transitioning to executing this task by yourself. The sooner you understand basic colour sorting, water temperature, when (if ever) to use softener... definitely don't delay in acquiring this knowledge.


----------



## Lew (Jul 9, 2018)

Honestly I think I was more excited than anxious when I moved out. I didn't know how to do anything, from cooking to laundry. You pick it up as you go.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How can you not do your own laundry? If you're thinking about moving out, right now you should be transitioning to executing this task by yourself. The sooner you understand basic colour sorting, water temperature, when (if ever) to use softener... definitely don't delay in acquiring this knowledge.



I just use the same setting, always use softener, and do all my washing at once, don't split it. Nothing has gone wrong so far.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 9, 2018)

Lewd said:


> I just use the same setting, always use softener, and do all my washing at once, don't split it. Nothing has gone wrong so far.



This is not helpful to this discussion, so I have report your post to the moderators.

*WASH BEFORE YOU USE*
The first step in maximizing your towels efficiency starts when you bring them home. Wash your towels before you use them to open up the fibers. “If the fibers aren’t open they won’t be as absorbent,” says the team from Garnet Hill. New towels are often coated in fabric softeners so they’re nice and plush for shoppers. But these softeners prevent towels from soaking up water. To get rid of that buildup, add half a cup of white vinegar to the rinse cycle during the initial wash.



*Pro tip:*  Skip fabric softeners and dryer sheets on bath towels in general.



*THE BEST WAY TO WASH*
How frequently you wash your towels is a personal preference. The Home Team at Garnet Hill suggest every 3-4 uses. Most towels require warm water in a regular cycle, but read the tag to be sure. “If the label stresses that you should separate your dark colors from your white colors, you better do that,” say the experts at Garnet Hill. “And each towel could differ depending on the fibers.” Speaking of those fibers, to avoid getting lint all over your clothes, wash towels separately from clothing.



*THE BEST WAY TO DRY*
Remove your towels from the washing machine, give them a shake and tumble dry on medium heat. Once dry, remove immediately (inhale that fresh scent) and fold. To avoid a musty smell, make sure your towels are completely dry before folding and storing away. And if you’re considering line drying your towels, be prepared for an exfoliation -- line drying makes the fibers very stiff and scratchy.



*Pro tip: *To avoid wrinkly towels, pull them out of the dryer as soon as they are 100 percent dry and fold.



*Pro tip:* The tri-fold allows you to have more storage space in your linen closet.

Thank you, Martha.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 10, 2018)

Nope.  It also helps I know how to sweat copper, lay tile, and do other repairs around the house.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> The question you posed was if people were nervous to move out of their parents house. Mider said that he wasn’t because he was able to take care of himself.
> 
> He answered your question and provided a reason as to why. From my view point his answer was serious as well.



I felt that he was implying that I am not able to take care of myself, which is why I responded as I did.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2018)

I wasn't nervous at all.

Living on my own, was cheaper than living with my parents. And came with many many many more benefits.

I got my first job at age 16. Funny enough, that's when my parents started charging me rent. I moved out 5 years later.

By 21, I made way more money than at age 16, and my parents had made sure to up my rent, according to my pay. On top of that,  also paid for extra stuff, like the cable bill. And when they didn't pay the light bill, it fell on me to cover them.

But that wasn't the worst part. It was the lack of privacy, and feeling my worth in a place where I more than paid my %. For example, my mom would constantly barge into my room to use my computer, and then bitch me out about how dirty it was. As if tho I was 10. My dad was always in the living room watching tv, and my mom always had something going on in the kitchen, so both were not an option for me.

On top of that, it was the constant influx of people that came to visit them; church people, friends from out of state, cousins, my sisters and their kids, people from work, missionaries....several times a week.

It was too much. I always received my mail open. 


Moving out was the greatest feeling. I could cook what I wanted, lounge wherever, didn't have to worry about unwanted company, could stay out till whenever and not get a mass of calls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Jul 19, 2018)

everything hit me at once in terms of moving out and my bills

all at the age of 18. i cant really remember how i felt about it, but i was assured i would be able to make it work somehow. i didn't want to fail with what i set out to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## selfconcile (Jul 22, 2018)

I doubt I can move out right now on my pay. I think about doing it all the time, and being able to have privacy and autonomy sounds really exciting. I'm not worried at all about whether I can take care of myself. But I am a little worried about my mother and if she can manage at home alone.

If anything though, I'm worried about choosing a bad place - loud neighbours, bad landlords, gang activity, etc.

I do not know many people my age who bought or rented a place alone. If they do, they live well outside the city where prices aren't as insane. Either that or their parents paid for it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2018)

selfconcile said:


> I doubt I can move out right now on my pay. I think about doing it all the time, and being able to have privacy and autonomy sounds really exciting. I'm not worried at all about whether I can take care of myself. But I am a little worried about my mother and if she can manage at home alone.
> 
> If anything though, I'm worried about choosing a bad place - loud neighbours, bad landlords, gang activity, etc.
> 
> I do not know many people my age who bought or rented a place alone. If they do, they live well outside the city where prices aren't as insane. Either that or their parents paid for it.



Yes, I completely understand and sympathize with you, as I, myself, have those same concerns.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2018)

Smoke said:


> For example, my mom would constantly barge into my room to use my computer, and then bitch me out about how dirty it was. As if tho I was 10.



In her defense typing on a computer with that much jizz on it would be a little off-putting


----------



## Smoke (Jul 25, 2018)

Nah, she used it to play solitaire. So all she used was the mouse. The mouse was glitchy tho, because of all the jizz on my Hatsune Miku titty mouse pad. But I'm pretty sure my mom never caught on.


----------



## Toby (Jul 26, 2018)

I was thrilled when I moved out

You get used to it and you should take the opportunity to develop new skills

I've always been good at cooking but I only truly became exceptional when I managed to bake for picnics while also keeping a nice apartment of my own

Made me even more inspirational ofc ur welcome to admire

Also get ur bum close to a nice gym or park like I have so you can work out and let people mire


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a boyfriend of 5 years and we finally moved in together... Only when we were 6 years together he decided to dump me again. Just after I lost my job. Now I'm back again at my parent's and its a living hell.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 29, 2018)

I used to be nervous about moving out, but now I’m older and reeaallyy wanting out because they’re getting cranky and more childish towards means each other. So I’m not nervous anymore.
Been looking for a place, but don’t have enough money yet.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 16, 2018)

idk ive never even considered doing it seriously

but i know how to clean and cook and am pretty minimalist w/ my belongings and stuff, and organized and know how to budget my money
so im not exactly nervous like "omg i dunno how to 'adult' l0l  teehee" but i think it would get pretty lonely/quiet lol. i wonder what it would do to my mental health. sometimes i love being home alone but some days it really fucks me up, but lately i haven't experienced those types of lows thanks to lifestyle changes so i think i might be good. 

i havent done it cuz i dont really see a reason to. we live close to my school, and id rather live with my parents than have to share a bedroom with strangers just to afford rent. plus id much rather save that money id otherwise be spending on rent &groceries&utilities ect. so that when i get a stable income supply ill have a large safety cushion. 

id love to be able to buy my own house one day, with some good amount of privacy from neighbors. but that's really expensive so ill probably end up having to stay with my parents even after i start earning money just to save up for that, if i even get close to that goal lol. love me some wealth management.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 17, 2018)

I didn't move out until I was around 20 and had a job. Back then things were much cheaper. I made 60 dollars a week and my apartment cost 100 dollars a month. It was easy to save money for me and I always had plenty of cash. I continued to stay close to my folks and talked to my Mom on the phone daily. Never really felt lonely and enjoyed running my little 'household'.

I can't even imagine maintaining an apartment alone nowadays with the costs!

I married several years later and we bought our first house two years in. Eight years later we bought our current property and built our dream house (took 6 years!). Now we have bought our retirement home, a rental property nearby and continue to live in our 'big house' while downsizing and preparing to move in a few years. I'm at our 'little house' on my laptop right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natty (Aug 19, 2018)

I lived on my own for about 8 years. I wasn't nervous initially moving out but as life took chunks out of me I needed to move back in with my parents and look for a new place. I used to be able to take care of myself but I can't any more. 

My mental health got 10x worse when I moved back out. If you're worried about being alone a lot and have really bad mental health issues then living alone versus in a supportive household, the household is better. My mom drives me fucking mad but it's better than the contemplating suicide in bed alone and never eating.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 19, 2018)

Kiseki said:


> I had a boyfriend of 5 years and we finally moved in together... Only when we were 6 years together he decided to dump me again. Just after I lost my job. Now I'm back again at my parent's and its a living hell.



I am sorry to hear that; that is most horrible. Do you know why he left you?


----------



## kire (Aug 24, 2018)

I moved out at eighteen.  I was a nervous wreck, not cause of living independently but because there was so much going on with my family.  My mom was sick, but understood my decision.  My dad was against it and didn't talk to me for months..I didn't even tell my grandmother bye, and she died a couple of months later.  I don't regret moving out but handling certain things should have been done better.

My life is not spectacular but had I stayed there it would be far worse.  Because I moved out and learned the complexities of living on one's own, I am now better able to take care of my parents and the whole shitstorm that comes with the aged.

I have three relatives who are in their thirties, live at home, don't work and have no clue how life works cause they are too nervous to leave the nest or learn to drive or get off their lazy ass. And another one who just graduated and has absolutely no plan for his future.  I don't understand how people can be like that.. Living off parents and grandparents not contributing, until when..they die.  Then what?  it's sink or swim, that's what.


----------



## Fëanáro (Aug 25, 2018)

A lot of the staying at home vs leaving home thing seems to be cultural, to me. There are a bunch of cultures where it's actually the norm to live with your family until you get married or attain some other point that requires leaving, and it's not considered lazy or weird.

And then there's the disability angle. If you're disabled, you don't always get to go 'yep, I can just move on out the minute I'm legally adult, I'll be fine.' Which dovetails with mental health issues - as Natty's said:


Natty said:


> If you're worried about being alone a lot and have really bad mental health issues then living alone versus in a supportive household, the household is better.



So I think the people treating moving out as the kind of thing everyone should do as soon as possible have a few blind spots, maybe? About whether or not it's an option, or culturally expected, or otherwise viable for people?

I still live at home, have no plans to move out anytime soon - but I work as many hours as my chronic illness will let me readily handle, pay board, and take care of my own personal bills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melodie (Aug 25, 2018)

Literally not allowed to leave until marriage so I guess I'd be nervous because when i leave, it might cause some friction as I'm planning to leave earlier than that.

Culture matters a lot regarding the main question which is something to consider


----------



## nobody (Aug 25, 2018)

I had to move out due to circumstances 4 years ago so living with one of my parents wasn't a option for me.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Aug 26, 2018)

Nah, and I didn't regret it at the time.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Literally not allowed to leave until marriage so I guess I'd be nervous because when i leave, it might cause some friction as I'm planning to leave earlier than that.
> 
> Culture matters a lot regarding the main question which is something to consider


What will happen if you leave before that?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Aug 30, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Literally not allowed to leave until marriage so I guess I'd be nervous because when i leave, it might cause some friction as I'm planning to leave earlier than that.



Same but I moved out anyway. Living with my friends/partners is rad.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 30, 2018)

Ernel32.dll said:


> Same but I moved out anyway. Living with my friends/partners is rad.



Of my current friends, there is only one whom I would consider as a roommate, so, when I eventually get my own place, I shall definitely invite him to live with me, if I do not feel that I am quite ready to ask my girlfriend if she shall live with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Of my current friends, there is only one whom I would consider as a roommate, so, when I eventually get my own place, I shall definitely invite him to live with me, if I do not feel that I am quite ready to ask my girlfriend if she shall live with me.


Quite right, since you have to ask her to be your girlfriend first.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2018)

yep I was pretty nervous actually, but I got a huge boost of confidence after the fact

there's no feeling like walking around naked in your own appartment, my balls need air


----------



## Everlong (Sep 5, 2018)

Stringer said:


> yep I was pretty nervous actually, but I got a huge boost of confidence after the fact
> 
> there's no feeling like walking around naked in your own appartment, my balls need air



actually walking around naked outside is even better


----------



## Stringer (Sep 6, 2018)

aww <3 fuck u <3333 said:


> actually walking around naked outside is even better


easy to get away with that when you're a dog 

but for real, that's how it should be, at their inception clothes were only designed to protect against bad weather

their usage present day is skewed and laced with vanity [HASHTAG]#freethetiddies[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 15, 2018)

I moved out of home when I was 19 and I felt settled in within a few weeks after.

This was me with social anxiety too.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2018)

I believe that that this thread has now outlived its usefulness, as well, so I shall ask a moderator to close it, also.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I believe that that this thread has now outlived its usefulness, as well, so I shall ask a moderator to close it, also.



This is not your thread, so you do not have the authority to do that.


----------



## Fëanáro (Sep 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is not your thread, so you do not have the authority to do that.


...Psst. He's making fun of the way you close threads, not literally saying he can close this one...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Takaya said:


> ...Psst. He's making fun of the way you close threads, not literally saying he can close this one...



Yes, I know that, but I am not pleased that he is mocking me; both here on this forum and in actuality, people imitate me only when mocking me or making fun of an incident where I made a mistake, became angry, or otherwise made myself look foolish; I wish that people would imitate me when I do something awesome, for a change.


----------



## Fëanáro (Sep 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I know that, but I am not pleased that he is mocking me; both here on this forum and in actuality, people imitate me only when mocking me or making fun of an incident where I made a mistake, became angry, or otherwise made myself look foolish; I wish that people would imitate me when I do something awesome, for a change.


Have you done anything awesome to imitate?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Takaya said:


> Have you done anything awesome to imitate?



I gave a great speech at my brother's wedding, and nearly everyone there congratulated me for it; I dress in fancy costumes when I go to conventions or renaissance fairs; I have played piano at my church services a number of times; and I graduated from college with a GPA of 3.85 put of 4.0.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I gave a great speech at my brother's wedding, and nearly everyone there congratulated me for it; I dress in fancy costumes when I go to conventions or renaissance fairs; I have played piano at my church services a number of times; and I graduated from college with a GPA of 3.85 put of 4.0.


I might need to borrow your vessel to imitate all that.


----------



## Fëanáro (Sep 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I gave a great speech at my brother's wedding, and nearly everyone there congratulated me for it; I dress in fancy costumes when I go to conventions or renaissance fairs; I have played piano at my church services a number of times; and I graduated from college with a GPA of 3.85 put of 4.0.


...Mate, nobody really cares about your GPA after this long, playing piano is the sort of thing they'd always have somebody to do, but costumes? Are you making them yourself? In that case you could legitimately be proud of that. Especially if they're really accurate. At which point, you might be able to show people how to put together the little details on them. (Not unsolicited, that's important, because if you do it when they haven't asked then you're just a twerp bustling over like 'hi your outfit isn't good enough'.) Even if you didn't make them, you could talk about who did, which would let people know where to get good costuming if it's commercial, or just help you look good in their eyes by praising someone else's skills.


----------



## nobody (Sep 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I gave a great speech at my brother's wedding, and nearly everyone there congratulated me for it; I dress in fancy costumes when I go to conventions or renaissance fairs; I have played piano at my church services a number of times; and I graduated from college with a GPA of 3.85 put of 4.0.



That's currently an impossible task for me.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 17, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Nah, she used it to play solitaire. So all she used was the mouse. The mouse was glitchy tho, because of all the jizz on my Hatsune Miku titty mouse pad. But I'm pretty sure my mom never caught on.



I don't hate a lot of things in earnest but touching my son's jizz would absolutely be on that list.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2018)

Ernel32.dll said:


> I don't hate a lot of things in earnest but touching my son's jizz would absolutely be on that list.


You have a son?


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2018)

Ernel32.dll said:


> I don't hate a lot of things in earnest but touching my son's jizz would absolutely be on that list.



What if you do the laundry? lol


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 18, 2018)

Remchu said:


> What if you do the laundry? lol


if he's old enough to jizz, he's old enough to do his own laundry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 18, 2018)

Remchu said:


> What if you do the laundry? lol


>implying you handed off cumrags to your mum???

Reactions: Like 1


----------

